# My Dad's Bass Collection. Part 1. TONS of Bass porn. 56k RUN AWAY.



## engage757 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, as many of you know, my Dad passed away a few days ago. He left me all his music gear, which includes YEARS of basses. I went through a batch and decided to take some quick pics for you all to enjoy. He had been wanting to get on a forum and become involved before he passed, and I thought it would be cool in his memory to let you guys check out a few of these. A lot of them are kept in a vault, vintage Fenders, Rics etc, but these were the ones he played with his three different worship bands. Enjoy, TONS of pics to come!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## engage757 (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2012)

Extremely sorry to hear about your dad. I lost my father and was left with a few pieces of gear as well. Nothing like this, but there's some nice ones. Just keep playing in his memory and always remember how much he loved those instruments. On the bright side, though: Holy fucking shit.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 29, 2012)

very sorry to hear about your dad passing away, i read it in your classified post.

at least wherever you will look he will be with you in spirit through his instrument, and in your heart for sure.

be strong
ralphy


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 29, 2012)

RIP,he forever will be a BADASS DAD for this. \M/ all hail.


----------



## ozzman619 (Jan 29, 2012)

really sorry to hear about your dad, but i must say thats the nicest collection of basses i have ever seen, EVER


----------



## engage757 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Hell of a guy. Here are a couple more to finish us off. And a picture of him in the middle.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2012)

What exactly was the cause, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## engage757 (Jan 29, 2012)

MikeH said:


> What exactly was the cause, if you don't mind me asking?




Not at all man. Two days after passing a physical, he had a massive brain hemmorage. Or however you spell that. Catastrophic stroke. 58 years old. Gotta love your Dads while ya got 'em fellas! I am only 25, but I figured on having him for at least another 15-20 years.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2012)

That's no good, man. I'm very sorry to hear that. My dad passed when he was just 24 of Hodgkin's Lymphoma. I agree that you have to love them while you've got them, but I unfortunately did not have the time. My condolences and may you always remember him. He seems like he was a great guy.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 29, 2012)

First off, you sir, had a very cool dad. Those basses look incredible and it must trigger all sorts of feelings playing them. I lost my dad quite young as well. We didn't have what you would call a stable relationship but he was the one that got me playing, and for that I'm grateful. Dads rock!


----------



## Explorer (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sorry about your father. 

Er... you've posted a lot of details about the gear, his age, cause of death, and where you live. I understand that you might have the best security in the world, but do you really want to paint a big target for thieves on this stuff? 

Just a thought!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 29, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I'm sorry about your father.
> 
> Er... you've posted a lot of details about the gear, his age, cause of death, and where you live. I understand that you might have the best security in the world, but do you really want to paint a big target for thieves on this stuff?
> 
> Just a thought!



Good point man! The only saving grace being I don't live anywhere near his place. Quite far actually! And these are probably going to the location where the rest are stored which is quite secure. But def good looking out man! Also, all my Dad's instruments are chipped and insured too, so that is nice at least!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Dad man, he clearly had wicked taste though.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 29, 2012)

condolences, he had exquisite taste


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 29, 2012)

RIP Dad.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 29, 2012)

sorry to hear about this. he had quite the collection. if its any condolance, at least he got to have a great collection like this to play and enjoy for years. everyone dies, the important thing is that you wring as much fun as you can out of life while you have it. and it seems like he did.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 29, 2012)

Nirvana Black Corvette $$ is secks.


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 29, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your dad man. Those are some sick basses though! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dad. He was definately a great man.

This Spector... fuck.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 30, 2012)

as others have said RIP to your pops. I agree, my dads been looking his age recently, and I dont get to seem that much these days. I didnt seem him for 3 years and when I did he looked so much older, I couldnt help but cry. Love your parents.

On a brighter note. You have some absolutely stunning basses there. Those Thumb Basses always sound amazing. Ive yet to play/hear one i didnt like.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss of your father. He had very fine taste in instruments. I love those Warwicks and that blue Spector.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 30, 2012)

So sad to hear about your dad.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 30, 2012)

Absolutely immense collection. Musta been a really gnarly dude to have had a such a gnarly collection. 

I see where someone got their gear collecting from...


----------



## drmosh (Jan 30, 2012)

sorry for your loss, so sudden  awful


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2012)

condolences to you and your family. 

your dad was a fucking boss.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your father man, my condolences.  He left you with some very nice things to remember him by though!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 30, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your dad, that must absolutely suck for you. 

On the plus side, he sounds like a great guy who left you a shitload of awesome basses - play them and cherish them, they'll help you remember him!

Some of that stuff is just


----------



## engage757 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks fellas! Glad you guys are diggin it! some great pieces in there!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your father passing. My prayers are with you and your family.  Your dad had some great taste in instruments.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry about your dad. It looks like he had great taste in basses though (and a very nice warwick collection). This may be a long shot but if there is any recordings of him playing I'm sure alot of us would like to hear it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2012)

That is a jaw dropping bass collection. Looks like great taste in gear runs in your family.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah thanks fellas! Randy, I guess that would be where I got it from. 

I will see if I have anything of him recorded. Maybe Church videos or something.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss, dude. Your father had a great taste for sure. That is one of the most stunning bass collections I have ever seen.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks bro! He had great taste!


----------



## GiantBaba (Feb 3, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your dad. That is an unbelievable collection. Those Warwicks, that green Spector...world-class stuff.


----------



## rogrotten (Feb 3, 2012)

That is a kick ass collection man, your father clearly had a very good taste. I'm sorry to hear about his passing, my condolences...


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry about your dad dude. That's so tragic. But most importantly, you have his memory. 

From my personal experience, those old cats playing in worship bands, are some of the coolest guys to talk music with.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 3, 2012)

thjat Modulous Quantum makes me stiff in the britches

me want one with barts \m/


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 3, 2012)

Condolences to you and your family. Incredible collection for an incredible person!


----------



## youshy (Feb 3, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your dad. As it was said, you have AMAZING collection of basses!

tbh, at first I went through your NGD's and all of that, and now, I can say - I know, after whom, you've got SUCH awesome taste


----------



## engage757 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks dude! I am mainly a bassist. Bassist by profession, guitarist by choice.  I definitely got my GAS from that guy!!! Might have to sell a couple of those soon, as I just don't have the space.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> thjat Modulous Quantum makes me stiff in the britches
> 
> me want one with barts \m/




I agree man. Modulus makes an awesome bass. That might be one that has to go soon, can't decide...

Such a great piece of bubinga though!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 4, 2012)

engage757 said:


> thanks dude! I am mainly a bassist. Bassist by profession, guitarist by choice.  I definitely got my GAS from that guy!!! Might have to sell a couple of those soon, as I just don't have the space.



Wha???? Your gonna have to sell them? 
Isn`t there anyone else close to your family that plays bass?


----------



## yellowv (Feb 4, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your Dad's passing. My deepest condolences. He had an amazing collection.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 4, 2012)

engage757 said:


> thanks dude! I am mainly a bassist. Bassist by profession, guitarist by choice.  I definitely got my GAS from that guy!!! Might have to sell a couple of those soon, as I just don't have the space.



oh man, that's awful. You know anyone that would take some you could buy em back from when the time is better?


----------



## engage757 (Feb 4, 2012)

drmosh said:


> oh man, that's awful. You know anyone that would take some you could buy em back from when the time is better?



Well, his main ones would stay, but the ones he was't uber-attached too would probably go, maybe one of the carvins and the modulus.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 5, 2012)

just don't part with that Spector those are sick basses


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, your father had some extreme taste in basses... I cant believe that blue spector. I can only imagine your father had pride in you to have you inherit them


----------



## epsylon (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, man. I'm 25 as well and glad my parents are both alive and mostly healthy.

On the other hand... Holy shit, these are beautiful. That spector's blue finish is heavenly


----------



## prashanthan (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, this is an amazing collection of basses, your father was truly a man of taste. Extremely sorry for your loss man.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 8, 2012)

haha I used to give him so much shit for that Spector! I always thought it was so hideous! He always told me it was perfect.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 8, 2012)

engage757 said:


> haha I used to give him so much shit for that Spector! I always thought it was so hideous! He always told me it was perfect.



that's how i felt the first time i tried a Spector, after faming on a Forte 5 string i thought i died and went to bass heaven, now i see why Alex Webster uses Spector in the Studio

then i saw the price tag and my heart sank


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 10, 2012)

engage757 said:


> haha I used to give him so much shit for that Spector! I always thought it was so hideous! He always told me it was perfect.



you were wrong


----------



## engage757 (Feb 10, 2012)

haha apparently! love playing it though!


----------



## Jontain (Feb 10, 2012)

Real shame to hear he has passed away man, may he rest in peace.

He obviously had very good taste, those are some exquisite basses. Keep his spirit alive through those instruments man!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 11, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your father. 

It's very cool that he passed his collection on to you. Those are some truly beautiful instruments, and I'm sure you'll treasure and appreciate them.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 11, 2012)

My sincerest condolences. He had impeccable taste, that Spector and those Warwicks and the neckthru Carvin are GORGEOUS.


----------



## DC23 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dad, man. He had wicked taste and may he rest in peace. Wish my parents played instruments


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 11, 2012)

I am truly sorry for you loss. Losing family is never easy to deal with so I wish you the best. Your father certainly had quite an amazing taste in bass gear!


----------



## groph (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's to hoping that you live to be 100 so you have time to actually play all of those - not a single bass there isn't gorgeous. Guitars are great to look at, but basses are in their own league.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 11, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm thumbs/modulus/spector!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not a bass player... but Jesus I'd love to come over and jam with you for a day!

Sorry about your dad, he seems like he would have been cool to get to know :/ RIP


----------



## Murmel (Feb 15, 2012)

That's one hell of a collection. But it's lacking in Jazz basses..  

Might just be me, I'm a total jazz bass whore.


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice collection he had. Did he earn his living of playing or just GAS?


----------



## leandroab (Feb 18, 2012)

MOTHER OF THREADS!


----------



## Powermetalbass (Feb 26, 2012)

O........M........G! that was awesome.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 7, 2012)

He was a worship leader and player. Glad you guys are still enjoying this! Almost forgot it was still this high up on the thread list!


----------



## iron blast (Apr 7, 2012)

Im deff jealous of all them Warwicks.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 8, 2012)

I take back my previous statement. I recently got an older MIG Warwick myself (MIWG to be precise ) and they play fucking. great.
I can see his love for Warwick.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 13, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I take back my previous statement. I recently got an older MIG Warwick myself (MIWG to be precise ) and they play fucking. great.
> I can see his love for Warwick.




I agree man, nothing is like a 'Wick. I am the one that turned him on to them. Toured with Thumbs for quite some time. Very versatile.


----------



## Styxmata (Apr 22, 2012)

Immensely fantastic taste in thump sticks your father had. The Modulus is utterly beautiful, thank you for posting this my day has been happily completed.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 25, 2012)

My condolences about your father!

That is one ridiculous bass collection, you owe it to him to do them justice and play the crap out of them!


----------

